# Cheapest Legal way to dispose of building Rubble



## kpbryww (4 Jan 2014)

Looking to have rubble from old block shed and concrete house extension removed.  Any ideas on cheapest legal way to dispose of appreciated. Location north Wicklow/south Dublin.


----------



## Leo (6 Jan 2014)

A skip is probably your best bet.


----------



## quadrangle (6 Jan 2014)

People are often looking for that to fill a hole


----------



## dogfish (6 Jan 2014)

Try putting it on adverts.ie.  You never know.


----------



## flowerman (29 Sep 2014)

kpbryww said:


> Looking to have rubble from old block shed and concrete house extension removed. Any ideas on cheapest legal way to dispose of appreciated. Location north Wicklow/south Dublin.


 
Just visiting this thread again and also to advize others who may be in the OPs situation........

If no one will take for free for filling in land then you next best bet is to get a grab hire lorry to stop by and remove it.

You will have to make sure the grab hire lorry can get in to where the rubble is,but you will get it taken away.Price will depend on the amount of rubble to be removed.
I got a grab hire lorry to remove 2 tons of old soil and stone for 90 euro.

Easier than hiring a skip having to load it yourself and then have it sitting on your property for a few days.

Grab hire lorry comes along and is gone with all your rubble in 1 go.

Lots of grab hire lorry companies advertizing on adverts and donedeal.

Heres 1 or 2 examples.

http://www.donedeal.ie/buildingmaterials-for-sale/grab-hire-sand-stone/7735642

http://www.donedeal.ie/buildingmaterials


----------

